# Is there a way to clean the inside of old copper pipes to prepare them for drinking water?



## Dave T (Jan 11, 2011)

As the title says I want to clean up some old copper pipes and make them clean enough for domestic drinking water. Can I use ex boiler pipes without poisining my family, using some type of cleaning method? THANKS    Oh and by the way my EKO 60 standard is still heating like a champ..


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 11, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is if there are any fittings in the lines, that old boiler pipes were probably soldered with lead. There really isnt any good way to make the fittings lead free excpet cutting them out. Also realize that copper used for heating is usually a thinner wall than piping used fof domestic water.


----------



## bigburner (Jan 11, 2011)

best advise, sell the copper for scrap and get new. If this was a fancy restoration project and you had enough wall thickness, diluted Hydrochloric acid will etch copper pretty clean. just scrap the old and get some new. PS I am not a chemist or have I ever played one on TV


----------



## DaveBP (Jan 11, 2011)

If these are 10ft. lengths or shorter, could you run a stiff wire up through each piece and pull an attached wire brush up and back through them. I'm thinking about one of those brushes used for cleaning the inside of copper fittings to prep for soldering.


----------



## Dave T (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the helpfull insight, it seems the general consenses is to play it on the side of caution and healthiness. I will go with new copper lines..


----------



## RobC (Jan 12, 2011)

If your doing a complete remodel have you considered PEX with home runs to a manifold, ( just like electric )? Another option is CPVC.


----------



## Fred61 (Jan 12, 2011)

If it's old hydronic tubing it's probabpl "M" thickness and not"L" for higher domestic water pressure.


----------



## Dave T (Jan 12, 2011)

Pex is intriging, I will get some prices.  I am currently replacing hot water lines only.



You are right about the copper rating no suited for higher pressures.


----------



## RobC (Jan 12, 2011)

Pex is an interesting alternative. There are certain things that are different with this system. You mentioned hot water. You want to run all your hot water lines together, same as cold, bundeled. It is corrosion resistant, quiet, and saves water.
http://jobsite.buildiq.com/articles/greener-building/pex-plumbing-green.aspx
I started to get pinhole leaks in my copper from well supply to where domestic water is. I replaced with CPVC FlowGuard Gold. What a difference. No condensation in summer and quiet. Fortunately my domestic pipes had not eroded at all. It was a PH issue before filters combined with years of high GPM pumping.


----------

